# Preferred Owner [SVV] Offer-good or bad!!!!!



## rhstjean (Aug 18, 2013)

We received by mail and phone call an offer for 4 nights in a 1br at vistana villages for $269 or 2br for $100 more. We own at VV but in past have purchased hotel nights to round out a trip. It seems like a good price.  Not to be used in conjuction with regular timeshare use but there seems ways around that restriction. Am I missing something?  Of course, they say it is very limited offer but I don't believe that. It came with $50 or 5000SP.  I took it but can cancel


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

Does it require a sales presentation?  That would be a deal killer for us!


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 18, 2013)

rhstjean said:


> It came with $50 or 5000SP.



that sounds suspiciously like the standard timeshare tour incentive...


----------



## Bob808 (Aug 18, 2013)

We took the bait!  They gave a car rental also.  How bad can it be for $269?  

And armed with knowledge from TUG I should be armored against any sales presentation!

(Upcoming Starwood travel converting options to points: London Park Tower, Turnberry Hotel, Sheraton Edinburgh in September, Playa Conchal in Costa Rica in February)


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2013)

IMNSHO - There is no discount that is worth wasting half a day of precious vacation time, with an unpleasant, high-pressure, sales pitch.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually, this can and will work. Armed with TUG information, say no to everything. Have an alarm or something go off after 2 hours. Just walk out, they can not stop you (unless they want to get sued for unlawful detention/kidnapping). Or, sign the papers immediately and leave, but have paper/pen/pre-stamped-envelope so you can rescind before the ink dries on their contract.

TS


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 18, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Or, sign the papers immediately and leave, but have paper/pen/pre-stamped-envelope so you can rescind before the ink dries on their contract.



Have you ever done this? I think this is the most absurd advice I've seen on TUG in years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 18, 2013)

You're only required to spend 90 minutes with them.  Be prepared, after your sales pitch, someone else will come along and try to sell you an Explorer Package.  Similar to what you're doing at this time. They want you to come back so they can work you over some more.


----------



## lizap (Aug 19, 2013)

Got this too via mail..


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 19, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Or, sign the papers immediately and leave, but have paper/pen/pre-stamped-envelope so you can rescind before the ink dries on their contract.
> 
> TS



Not only absurd per Ken.  Signing papers is at least a 2-hr process.  That is 90 minutes plus 120 minutes if you were to purchase.  This suggestion is beyond ridiculous.  A simple "No Thank you, not today." is the fastest way out of there.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 19, 2013)

We have done plenty of timeshare presentations for the "extras". 

Its just a matter of just saying no, letting them no from the very begging you are not buying and are just here for the "extras", DO Not Show interest at all.....Do That and more then likely you'll be released early, so the slaes person can move on to the next mark and future Tug Member.


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 19, 2013)

I am here on a discount weekend for an owner update at Broadway Plantation.. It was $129 for three nights and included $100 resturant gift certificate.. Came because I was curious about the resort and it was an easy drive for us.. Did tack on a couple of nights with our Wyndham points at a beach front Wyndham to extend the trip a little and a fully enjoy the beach.  

Went to the owners update yesterday and was in and out in about 30mins.. . Told the rep that Starwood locations just dont work for us since we preferred driveable locations with young kids and for trips further we woukd just rent from owners.. rep said that a owner can rent out a Harborside week for $8k and that would be what we are expected to pay... I tried not to laugh.

ETA - the resort is really nice!!  Our 4 year old spent all day at the pool yesterday.. We were placed in a 1 bedroom with a full kitchen in building 15 on the third floor.. Loved how spacious it was just wished the location was on the beach.  Our 4 year old also told the rep that it was amazing that the couch turned into her bed and when she goes places she usually gets her own bed in her own bedroom.. :rofl:  Come to think of it.. It is our first time in a 1br thanks to all the wonderful knowledge of TUG!


----------



## tfalk (Aug 19, 2013)

We went that route last year, $269 for 5 nights and included a rental car.

Sales lady was very chatty, pleasant and informative... right up until I mentioned buying resale and redweek.com...  ICE COLD after that, she couldn't move us out of her office fast enough...


----------



## gtm2011 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, I took advantage of one of these offers a few years back for 3 nights at the Westin Riverfront and the timeshare presentation was optional.  So I would just check if it was optional or required.


----------



## DanCali (Aug 19, 2013)

We did owner's update at WSJ for $125 - the worst presentation we've had by far. 75 minutes I will never get back.


----------



## rhstjean (Aug 20, 2013)

*Is it a Deal with No Presentation required!!*

I asked if presentation tour was necessary and was told NO!  Is 4 nights for at VV  1 br for $269 a deal with $100 or 5000 SO?


----------



## rhstjean (Aug 20, 2013)

*4 Night Deal with no sales Tour!*

From a call from Starwood we were offered 4 nights in 1Br at VV for $269 or $100 more for 2 Br.  Offer included $100 or 5000 SO with one year to use the stay.  
I asked if sales tour was needed and was told NO! It can't be used in conjunction with regular ownership but there seem to be ways around that.  It seems like a deal but am I missing something.


----------



## paluamalia (Aug 20, 2013)

*Filling up rooms?*

They may just be filling rooms, are you going at a slow season?  I rented 7 nights (one bedroom premium) at the Marriott Grande Vista in mid-December for $327.00...no tour needed.  No points or anything, and I'm sure they will invite us on a tour!
This was an Interval Special.

Good Luck and have a good time!


----------



## icydog (Aug 20, 2013)

paluamalia said:


> They may just be filling rooms, are you going at a slow season?  I rented 7 nights (one bedroom premium) at the Marriott Grande Vista in mid-December for $327.00...no tour needed.  No points or anything, and I'm sure they will invite us on a tour!
> This was an Interval Special.
> 
> Good Luck and have a good time!



MGV only has one type of 1 bedroom villa. It has a kitchen and a separate bedroom. The studio has a very small service area that has a microwave and a sink, toaster and coffee maker. The 1 bedrooms are the lockoff of the 2 bedroom villas.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 20, 2013)

rhstjean said:


> From a call from Starwood we were offered 4 nights in 1Br at VV for $269 or $100 more for 2 Br.  Offer included $100 or 5000 SO with one year to use the stay.
> I asked if sales tour was needed and was told NO! It can't be used in conjunction with regular ownership but there seem to be ways around that.  It seems like a deal but am I missing something.



I just dug up an email I received that sounds similar and it requires a 60 to 90-minute Owner Review. Slick telephone rep may have avoided sharing that info so just wanted to give you a heads up. But then all you have to do is finish the sales presentation aka Owner update and say goodbye. Nice deal!

The email says: 5 days’ and 4 nights’ accommodations in a one-bedroom villa at Sheraton Vistana Villas in Orlando, Florida  

 5,000 Starpoints® from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program OR a $100 gift certificate to Planet Hollywood® Restaurant & Bar  

* Attend a 60- to 90-minute Owner Review, where you'll learn about the latest news from Starwood Vacation Ownership *


----------



## JudyS (Aug 21, 2013)

I would be cautious about doing a sales presentation where the incentive is a discounted stay. If you get fed up and walk out, you could be on the hook for a full-priced stay. It's much more risky than doing a presentation for theme park tickets or cash. 

Also, some resorts (not Starwood) will put you up in a hotel or motel rather than at their resort.



Ken555 said:


> Have you ever done this? I think this is the most absurd advice I've seen on TUG in years.


I think this was suggested previously on TUG, about a year ago. It's horrible advice.



paluamalia said:


> They may just be filling rooms, are you going at a slow season?  I rented 7 nights (one bedroom premium) at the Marriott Grande Vista in mid-December for $327.00...no tour needed.  No points or anything, and I'm sure they will invite us on a tour!
> This was an Interval Special...


If there were an Interval Getaway (rental), then no Starpoints would be offered. The fact that Starpoints are offered means the offer is from Starwood's sales department.


----------



## AKE (Aug 21, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Actually, this can and will work. Armed with TUG information, say no to everything. Have an alarm or something go off after 2 hours. Just walk out, they can not stop you (unless they want to get sued for unlawful detention/kidnapping). Or, sign the papers immediately and leave, but have paper/pen/pre-stamped-envelope so you can rescind before the ink dries on their contract.
> 
> TS



Just tell them at the start that you are not buying and then become 'deaf' no matter what they say or how the try to goad you. You will be out very quickly.  Another option, if they have a joint info session at the start with other potential purchasers is to ask questions or make comments which will make the presenter look bad (e.g. we went to one in Hawaii where they were saying that you could trade to all of these other great resorts (And at any time!) which we knew were dumps and so we challenged the presenter.  They couldn't wait to get rid of us fast enough - we were given our freebee ($250) and were out in 5 minutes. We have never spent more than 30 - 45 minutes at a presentation and though we no longer waste time on them, it can be lucrative and very amusing if you know how to play the game.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 21, 2013)

AKE said:


> Just tell them at the start that you are not buying and then become 'deaf' no matter what they say or how the try to goad you. ....


Can you be more specific about what you mean? Do you just sit there, saying nothing?


----------



## Bob808 (Aug 22, 2013)

After several "no, we are not buying today; we cannot afford this at the current time" sales folk let us go and move on.  Just be firm with conviction and no evidence that you might waiver.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 22, 2013)

Bob808 said:


> After several "no, we are not buying today; we cannot afford this at the current time" sales folk let us go and move on.  Just be firm with conviction and no evidence that you might waiver.



Act like its a bear attack......go limp, play dead and they will move on.


----------



## AKE (Aug 22, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Can you be more specific about what you mean? Do you just sit there, saying nothing?



They will try to goad you into saying something so that they can start a discussion / high pressure sales pitch.  If you just sit there and smile (if you want to) then they will quickly run out of steam as they are, for all intents and purposes, talking to a wall -. There is no requirement for you to ACTIVELY participate (i.e. by engaging in a discussion); your only requirement is to ATTEND the presentation.  Try it - you will have fun! (We always did tell the salesman at the start that we were not buying... some believed us but many didn't and so they wasted a lot of time and effort talking to a wall.)


----------



## JudyS (Aug 23, 2013)

AKE said:


> They will try to goad you into saying something so that they can start a discussion / high pressure sales pitch.  If you just sit there and smile (if you want to) then they will quickly run out of steam as they are, for all intents and purposes, talking to a wall -. There is no requirement for you to ACTIVELY participate (i.e. by engaging in a discussion); your only requirement is to ATTEND the presentation.  Try it - you will have fun! (We always did tell the salesman at the start that we were not buying... some believed us but many didn't and so they wasted a lot of time and effort talking to a wall.)


Thanks! Not sure I could do this (I just feel like I "should" respond when people talk to me), but maybe I can give it a try. 

This would work great for my husband if only he were allowed to attend timeshare presentations alone. He is already the "strong and silent" type!


----------

